# just got some persimmons



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I just picked a small bag of persimmons today ( about 6 lb) and am not sure what to do with them. around here the people I talked to said that they give to their horses of to the deer. wondered about making jelly. any ideas? they are still on the hard side and will need to ripen for a few days.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If they are the same native persimmons we have here across the border in Texas, you can strain the seeds out of them and mix em with applesauce.

The spicey cinnamony taste goes real well with it. I have never done it, but have been meaning to try recanning after mixing it together.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

cookies, cakes, puddings, salads ... after the first frost.

And just so you know (lol) ...The folklore about the seed says that a spoon means snow while a fork is a milder winter and a knife is a cold biting winter.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I just so happened to pick up a ripe persimmon today. Was just talking to my mother about it. I have had persimmon jelly, it is good. You can put them in a bread mix. Use instead of pumpkin in a pie. But, surely you will want to put them up somehow, such as a jelly or jam, to add some flavor when you need it the most. I like them, myself, always have. I notice some trees have larger ones than others, some are bigger than golf balls around here. I just picked a bunch of huckleberrys and mom made me some jelly and it is mmm mmm good.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I would be interested in any persimmon recipes, all my life I have just picked them up and eaten in passing, only recently did I try them in applesauce.

They are a plentiful resource that I would love to learn to use.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Back in the old days, they were used for everything. I will look in some old family cook books and see if I can get you some persimmon head cheese souse meat puddin. That sounds bad, doesn't it? But, I bet someone has eaten it before. I saw an old man that was in his late nineties when I was less than ten. He was cooking some fish head soup. He wasn't pulling our legs, had a huge catfish head boiling in a pot.....


----------



## sugarmagnolia (Nov 21, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> I just picked a small bag of persimmons today ( about 6 lb) and am not sure what to do with them. around here the people I talked to said that they give to their horses of to the deer. wondered about making jelly. any ideas? they are still on the hard side and will need to ripen for a few days.


I have a native persimmon tree in the yard. I have been freezing the pulp and use it in place of bananas for banana bread or add a cup or so to pancake batter. I'd love to find a decent persimmon butter/jelly recipie so I can get them out of my freezer. I've heard of fruit leather being made out of them but haven't tried it myself, yet.

Persimmons will slowly ripen after they've been picked, but don't taste anywhere near as good as the ones left to ripen on the tree (to me anyway). The biggest problem I have harvesting them is getting to them before the squirrels do.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

So you are talking about Fruit Roll Up type fruit leather? Flatten it out and dry in a dehydrator or oven. Wrap, bag, tag, and put in a jar.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I have the possibility of a tree full but want to try some like jelly to see if I like the flavor. dh doesn't eat much jelly.


----------

